# Is this typical for a ferret...?



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

So I visited the pet store today and fell in love with this one ferret.. at first he nipped at me but he literally learned to stop within 10 minutes of me saying no. Talk about smart?! (Maybe your rats are smarter, but this would take a while for most rats I know to learn this) Then he cuddled with me and just continued cuddling me and he made this noise, and the pet store owner said it was purring. The ferret kept closing its eyes and even slept on me and was sleeping in the cage when I saw him. At first I liked his cagemate but his cagemate only cuddled for like 5 minutes before we let him explore and he stopped cuddling.

So are ferrets normally cuddly? And if they aren't, *is it likely this one will stay cuddly?* Or do you think he was just tired (or sick). He was sleeping LOL almost looked dead actually, next to his cagemate who was walking when I came into the store. I am really tempted to go get him -- I already have a Single Unit Critter Nation cage which I'm sure would work and I will feed him well. But do you think he's just cuddling in the store and when I bring him here he'll be energetic?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

A ferret would need a double critter nation. I would stay away from any pet sold in pet stores. They are more often than not either sick, or will be thanks to bad genetics, have behavioral problems, bite...plus you will be sponsoring ferret mills. On average it will cost you more in vet care too. But if you don't mind the risks or spending hundreds extra dollars in vet care or the potential heart break or the images taken at ferret breeding facilities and mills...For starters you will need to neuter him and take the scent gland out. Also a ferret will likely attack and kill a rat. They are pretty smelly even with a neuter and without the scent gland. You could look on Craigslist and rescues first, as there are lots of ferrets that need a new home out there


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

He's already neutered and descented  my question is 



> So are ferrets normally cuddly? And if they aren't, *is it likely this one will stay cuddly? Or do you think he was just tired (or sick). He was sleeping LOL almost looked dead actually, next to his cagemate who was walking when I came into the store. I am really tempted to go get him -- I already have a Single Unit Critter Nation cage which I'm sure would work and I will feed him well. But do you think he's just cuddling in the store and when I bring him here he'll be energetic?*


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

Ferrets are nocturnal so it doesn't surprise me that he might have been sleepy. I've had some ferrets in the pet store refuse to wake up for me at all when they were picked up. (This store has a vet come in weekly to check the condition of all of the animals in the store so I know they weren't sick.) They can be extremely playful and I love hand wrestling with them. I have known some that are extremely sweet as well. They are trainable but have a tendency to be messy. Like rats, most ferret owners let them free-roam when they're home.

Agression is something you need to worry about. Ferrets are not known to be the friendliest to other pets. They are likely to attack your rats or any other animals you may have if they happened to cross paths. Also, even the best of ferrets are known to generally be nippy. That is a generalization though and not concrete fact. That's not enough to keep me away from one but for some people it is. The main reasons I don't have them are space and my other pets.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

He would do FINE in a SCN, just like he would do fine in a SFN. And with adequate exercise, it would be great.

None of my dad's ferrets were ever still for very long, unless they were in their cage, which they spent all their time sleeping in there. Was it a baby? I have seen some babies that slept a lot, and when taken out during a nap they did continue to just chill. I think if you were to get him he'd probably end up like your typical crazy ferret, lol.


----------



## Kokorobosoi (Jan 14, 2016)

My ferrets are very playful, but they sleep like they are dead. Literally. As in, I've picked Marco up and I'm shaking him and it's like shaking a rubber chicken. Google "dead ferret sleep" 

My two are from a rescue, and I do recommend a pair. They are very social, with their own kind. 

Please remember that ferrets were originally bred and kept as ratters. They would go into walls or small spaces and hunt rodents. Do NOT like them interact with another species. Ferrets are pretty much a liquid. They can twist smoosh and flatten. Don't trust anything is ferret proof. It's not, trust me.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

There is no way anyone can tell you if the ferret you saw for 10 mins will stay cuddly. Also as InuLing said the ferret was sleepy so more likely to be cuddly as he would otherwise be. Ferrets are high energy pets, they often need a friend to play with. I would spend a few dozens hours reading about ferrets online before taking a decision if I were you. Better being prepared than sorry. A single critter nation is definitely not enough.


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

Gribouilli said:


> There is no way anyone can tell you if the ferret you saw for 10 mins will stay cuddly. Also as InuLing said the ferret was sleepy so more likely to be cuddly as he would otherwise be. Ferrets are high energy pets, they often need a friend to play with. I would spend a few dozens hours reading about ferrets online before taking a decision if I were you. Better being prepared than sorry. A single critter nation is definitely not enough.


 I respect your opinion and I initially didn't want to correct you but as Fraido said, a single CN definitely is enough. My friend keeps her ferret in there and her ferret is happy as can be and some people I know even keep two in a single (I wouldn't want to do this but). I don't know what the purpose of a single Ferret Nation cage would be if it weren't big enough--and don't say "other animals" because it's a "ferret nation" 

But I agree, nobody can really tell me for certain if they'll stay cuddly.. I guess my question is asking people who have had pet ferrets here before if the adults ever stay cuddly or if that's just a baby/tired thing. And I won't be getting a ferret without doing lots of research first and actually going back and seeing him again as well-- I am just asking because I have already been doing research and have read mixed things about this, wanted to see what you all had to


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Of all the ferrets I've known, they remained crazy for a good long while, it wasn't until they got pretty old that they settled down and would cuddle in your lap. The last year or two of their lives. So, just in my experience, it was only just a baby/tired thing.

But, you could get lucky and end up with a real cuddly guy! I personally love ferrets and all their craziness, I never minded being unable to really cuddle with my dad's ferrets, I just took advantage of when they naps and made them nap with me. Lol


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

http://www.goosemoose.com/rfc/index.php?topic=4095263.0
http://www.chronofhorse.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-330524.html

Links I found when researching this, but just goes to show the kind of mixed opinions I can get lol

and hahaha at the naps comment, that's smart


----------



## GoingPostal (Mar 12, 2016)

They aren't really cuddlers, although I've had a few who will climb up in my lap and nap, after a good meal and on their terms, not yours. Mine also are not caged and it's a lot less likely you will see that behavior in a ferret stuck in a cage most of the day with a bunch of pent up energy. I've had 14 and snuggly is not a word I'd use to describe them, I wouldn't at all assume in store behavior will translate to home. Likely just sleepy. The rescues I take in usually cage themselves and sleep most of the time for a couple weeks before adjusting to a natural schedule and freedom to roam whenever.


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

So... Is he trying to trick me?


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Aweh what a little cutie!


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

Yeah! It's actually his brother who's the more cuddly one too! He keeps falling asleep on me and other people in the store (though I'm convinced he likes me more). I'll try to upload a video of it in a bit.

But that's what convinces me he'll be cuddly. So new question, do ferrets act completely different in the day then at night? Maybe this is a day thing cus he's tired? 

I'm thinking he's just a cuddly ferret though, hopefully I will get him before someone else does


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Ferrets sleep for most of the day. They are only awake for around 8 out of 24 hours. He could have just woke up from a nap when you held him. I mean girl rats aren't cuddly at all though yet a few are. You could get lucky.


----------

